# Problems with the headset on my Le Champion SL frame



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't tighten the headset sufficiently to stop getting some wobble, it seems like the cartridge bearings are too loose in the headtube. From the Cane Creek instructions here I don't have the shim washer shown, but I don't see that as the problem. Currently don't have any calipers to measure inside the headtube but I think I'm going to get some.

It's an IS-2i headset and the bearings are marked:

Cane Creek 1-1/8" 45° ITA

What model headsets have people got on their SL's? As the specs on the Bikesdirect forum lists it as an IS-2 headset, not the 2i I've got...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Is the steerer tube a couple of mm below the top of the stem?


----------



## rogerstg (Aug 1, 2007)

Did you loosen the stem first?


----------



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

Yep steerer is a couple of mm below the top of the stem and the stem is loose when I'm tightening the plug. I was looking more for confirmation of the headset models and bearings that other SL's have installed.

edit: I've got some calipers on the way so I can check the ID of the headtube.


----------



## 6thElement (Mar 7, 2007)

Stem must have been slightly too stiff on the headtube for the force coming from the plug. After applying some additional downward force while tightening the plug I've eliminated the wobble, so the bike is back as it always has been.

It only started while on a metric a couple of weekends ago, so thankfully it looks like no damage done


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

*:idea:*



6thElement said:


> Stem must have been slightly too stiff on the headtube for the force coming from the plug. After applying some additional downward force while tightening the plug I've eliminated the wobble, so the bike is back as it always has been.
> 
> It only started while on a metric a couple of weekends ago, so thankfully it looks like no damage done



:mad2:


----------

